# FMAT: New Book; Lameco Eskrima: The Legacy of Edgar Sulite



## Clark Kent (Nov 8, 2014)

*New Book; Lameco Eskrima: The Legacy of Edgar Sulite
By Guro Dave Gould - 11-08-2014 03:55 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hi guys, I just wanted to announce a new book which I wrote and that is now available through Mark V. Wiley and Tambuli Media. It is titled: "Lameco Eskrima: The Legacy of Edgar Sulite". Primarily the book delves deep into the Life of PG Edgar G. Sulite and the Lameco Eskrima system. Additionally, the reader will learn a great deal about the 5 major influences credited with the creation of Lameco Eskrima. Primarily, Sulite Rapelon (GM Helacrio Sulite Sr.), De Campo 1-2-3 Orehenal (GM Jose D. Caballero / Mang Eric Olavides), Pekiti-Tirsia Kali (Tuhon Leo T. Gaje Jr.), Modernos Largos (GM Jesus Abella / GM Pablicito Cabahug) and Kalis Ilustrisimo (GM Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo). These systems and there Grand Masters are heavily delved into to reveal much about their methodologies and training ideology identifying some of the more important lessons which Punong Guro Edgar G. Sulite took away from them during his training under their very astute tutelage over a period of numerous years. The book thoroughly recounts the life, the art and the legacy of Punong Guro Edgar G. Sulite and his Lameco Eskrima system. Broken down into 10 distinct chapters, 292 pages with over 100 pages of illustrated photographs and numerous Historical photos. As I trained Lameco Eskrima privately under Punong Guro Sulite at his home from 1992 until he passed away in 1997 he would recount numerous stories and events to me which I wrote down in my notes on a daily basis. It is from these notes that much of the book is written. Two forwards were written by Master Jun Pueblos and Master Alex L. Co and the afterward was written by Dr. Mark V. Wiley who also did the editing and shaped the book from what was presented him in written form. Regards, David E. Gould. here is the link to follow for those interested in learning more about the book: http://www.amazon.com/Lameco-Eskrima...lameco+eskrima


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 22, 2016)

Clark Kent said:


> *New Book; Lameco Eskrima: The Legacy of Edgar Sulite
> By Guro Dave Gould - 11-08-2014 03:55 PM
> Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
> ====================
> ...


This is a very nice book.  I really like the quote on page 77 regarding how a warrior is made.  Great stuff!  Looking forward to reading more.


----------

